# Tires



## Jason

What kind of tires do you have on your car? Did you go with the cheapest?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

i currently don't have a car, but when i do, i always buy the second cheapest tires.

i figure one step up is better than none, but i'm a cheapskate.


----------



## Guest

Hi,

I always buy Michelin tires. Buy the best and they outlast the rest.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

i tried buying 230$ worth of tires once.

about 2 months later the car died.

odd size, couldn't make use of them.

so, my 230$ tires outlasted the 100$ car.

90$ worth of tires would have done the same.


----------



## superflysmith

BF Goodrich only because they look the coolest.


----------



## batty_professor

last ones I bought were Douglas X-Trac at wally World, and they were cheap. P195/70R14 Blackwall $109.63 for the pair.


----------



## inertial drift

Falken Azenis sticky tires.


----------



## jgvernonco

Michelin on one, Firestone on the other.

Both are 4x4's so all weather, all terrain type treads. $$$$$$$$$$

I will not replace the Michelins with the same. I'll probably go with a mid-priced (for the type of tire) alternative.

We have had good experience with Firestone.


----------



## fearless

i always had the cheap mudding tires in high school, but now i have 50 series goodyears on my truck. they last forever compaired to other tires, but i peel out alot too

Matt


----------



## elf

I'm not sure...my tires have been bald for so long. I just don't drive when it rains, and always leave a big space between me and the person in front of me because I can't stop fast. 

Be careful JG firestones will make your car flip :laugh: oh wait it also was because the explorers suspension was crappy...too bad no one heard about that because ford covered it up and made firestone take the blame


----------



## fearless

elf said:


> I'm not sure...my tires have been bald for so long. I just don't drive when it rains, and always leave a big space between me and the person in front of me because I can't stop fast.
> 
> Be careful JG firestones will make your car flip :laugh: oh wait it also was because the explorers suspension was crappy...too bad no one heard about that because ford covered it up and made firestone take the blame



too bad your an idiot and dont know what your talking about huh? anyones vehicle would flip if the tire pressure got too low.. firestone is notorious for tires like this.. they had problems int he 80's, but back then the tires were just blowing out.. and an explorer is top heavy, just like most suv's and when u blow a tire the center of gravity changes... so yea.. thats y

Matt


----------



## elf

fearless said:


> too bad your an idiot


No need to start insulting me, because I bring up a valid point. My dad works for Ford, actually a subsidiary of Ford. He talks to Ford's engineers everyday, and he knows what is going on.

Yes, Firestone tires did have a defect where the tread would come off the tire causing a blowout. However, if Ford had spent a few extra dollars on a decent suspension for the Explorer, it wouldn't have caused it to roll. After this problem was discovered Ford changed the suspension on the Explorers, and blamed Firestone. While it was partly Firestone's fault, some of the blame should be put on Ford for using inferior parts to save themselves money.

Don't insult me and try to argue when you only know the side of the story that the media told you.


----------



## crazijoe

fearless said:


> anyones vehicle would flip if the tire pressure got too low..
> 
> Matt


Hmm. So what do you set the tire pressure at? The tire manufacturers setting of 35 PSI or the automobile maufacturers setting of 26 PSI?


----------



## joat1

*All-Season Tires That's Good In Snow?*

I'm looking for good all-season tires that's also good in snow... We use the car for work and to go skiing and don't want to put winter tires on because of tread wear when we using it for work (mostly no-snow conditions but may have icy roads due to rain).

Any ideas?


----------



## 95five-0

I have Toyo Proxies. They cost me $850 and are great on dry and wet pavement, but if it snow I have to stay inside.


----------



## MickeyFouse

The differentiating qualities are grip, noise, and evenness of wear. Grip can be loosely assessed by checking the treadwear rating, and lower is generally better, but the others are subjective. Customer reviews can be of some limited use here. At the end of the day, a great choice is the original brand.
__________________________
nissan parts are easy to handle[/U]


----------



## MickeyFouse

Additionaly, vehicle manufacturers do indeed purchase tires at a much lower price than what you'll find at the corner tire shop. After all, wouldn't you be able to get a huge discount if you purchased hundreds of thousands of identical tires for 3 years straight


----------



## bruiser

Check Tire Rack next time you want to buy tires. It's hard to beat their prices, even considering shipping and having them balanced and mounted. Lots of good info there, as well as reviews of various tires.


----------



## carsey

Getting a firestone for £40 on wednesday. :smile:


----------

